# Annoying noise



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

guys on the front wheel driver side i hear a kind of sound that there is something touching the disc brake. I hear it all the time exepct when the car isnt moving obviously.
My dad told me that the brake pad just got loose or something.
If not what can it be?


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

nissanlucino said:


> guys on the front wheel driver side i hear a kind of sound that there is something touching the disc brake. I hear it all the time exepct when the car isnt moving obviously.
> My dad told me that the brake pad just got loose or something.
> If not what can it be?



could be the dust sheild on the back of the discs, sometimes they get bent and rub on the discs.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

I have a similar problem the only difference is the noise comes only when i accelerate(do some hard driving), it make a loud squealing noise and goes away after i slow down. my mechanic dosent have a clue as to what it is as we pulled down the front rotors to look for signs of wear and there was none


----------



## bigdaddyjerjer (Sep 9, 2004)

um it could be the rear drum as well. but normally it can be the start of a squealer or in my case(even though you said your mechanic took a look) the actual brake pad itself came off the caliper and make a rubbing noise...if theres any change in the way your car stops...like...less brake pressure or rough stops...try to get a second opinion


----------

